# new guy here and need some help please...mathews?



## drenalinboy (Jan 20, 2008)

that is just a code for the draw length ... mathews older cams just had the er and cr ..you had to look up the length in the book to figure it out ....hope this helps


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

arcticzl.


----------



## arcticzl (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks it just sucks that ebay listing said 29 inch draw when i got it today it had a 28 inch cam on it and no response from the seller.so now i go out and spend another 80 on a cam.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## ohiokevin (Sep 5, 2010)

welcome. keep an eye on the classifieds here you will find one with a little patience. they usually go for 50-60 used.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to archery talk. :welcome:



Just note that 2010 and 2011 Mathews Z7 cams are different as are the limbs.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

